# Winds a blowin'



## KarenSoCal (Jul 9, 2018)

A terrible wind and dust storm came through here last night. 5 of my trees were toppled! [emoji45]


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 9, 2018)

Oh no!!! Hope there is no damage other than the trees love your enclosure though!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 9, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> Oh no!!! Hope there is no damage other than the trees love your enclosure though!


Fortunately nothing on the ground was damaged. Chug's burrow is right under the branches, but it looks like it's ok. And Chug is out and about and fine.


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 9, 2018)

So glad!!! Sucks about the cleanup though!


----------



## wellington (Jul 9, 2018)

Wow, I guess the wind did blow. Glad all is safe. Other then the trees that is.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 9, 2018)

Ah geeze! Are the trees salvageable?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 9, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Ah geeze! Are the trees salvageable?


2 CA pepper trees might be. But they are shallow roots, and I'm tired of worrying about them. Will probably replace them. Maybe places for dwarf mulberry trees? [emoji2][emoji269]


----------



## ascott (Jul 10, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> 2 CA pepper trees might be. But they are shallow roots, and I'm tired of worrying about them. Will probably replace them. Maybe places for dwarf mulberry trees? [emoji2][emoji269]



Set that hose down at the base of any tree you have growing, and want to keep, and turn the water on just enough to puddle around the tree and then walk away for a day or two...deep watering is essential to tree survival in your (and my) high wind areas...there is no other fix....deep tap root will grow and then turn a sprinkler on at the base of the tree and turn the water up so that it spreads out the same width as the tree canopy and leave it on for no less than an hour...this will aid your lateral roots in expanding to offer balance for the overall tree....just saying.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jul 10, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> A terrible wind and dust storm came through here last night. 5 of my trees were toppled! [emoji45]
> View attachment 244561
> View attachment 244562
> View attachment 244563
> View attachment 244564


I gave you a like, not because you're poor trees got blown down, definitely not happy about that. But for sharing it with us.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 12, 2018)

ascott said:


> Set that hose down at the base of any tree you have growing, and want to keep, and turn the water on just enough to puddle around the tree and then walk away for a day or two...deep watering is essential to tree survival in your (and my) high wind areas...there is no other fix....deep tap root will grow and then turn a sprinkler on at the base of the tree and turn the water up so that it spreads out the same width as the tree canopy and leave it on for no less than an hour...this will aid your lateral roots in expanding to offer balance for the overall tree....just saying.


Thank you! Good advice! And sorry for the late reply..I am not getting some notifications that I should be getting. [emoji34]


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 12, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> I gave you a like, not because you're poor trees got blown down, definitely not happy about that. But for sharing it with us.


Thank you, Jay. You folks truly understand the loss of a tort's shade tree. It will take years to replace that! [emoji30]


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jul 12, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> Thank you, Jay. You folks truly understand the loss of a tort's shade tree. It will take years to replace that! [emoji30]


You're welcome, we had a bad storm come through last year. These are pictures from my brother's subdivision.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 12, 2018)

As long as we're posting pictures, this is the pepper tree in my box turtle enclosure after a big wind storm:


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 12, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> You're welcome, we had a bad storm come through last year. These are pictures from my brother's subdivision.
> View attachment 244954
> View attachment 244955
> View attachment 244956


Oh no! That was some serious damage! We're fortunate nothing was damaged on the ground.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 12, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> As long as we're posting pictures, this is the pepper tree in my box turtle enclosure after a big wind storm:
> 
> View attachment 244959
> View attachment 244960


You must have been sad, too. They can give such nice shade. [emoji53]


----------

